# iCycleBeads app - Anyone used it?



## GreenMamacita (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

I've seen a bunch of threads about CycleBeads, but has anyone tried the iCycleBeads on the iphone? I just bought it - going w/ non-hormonal birth control in the first steps toward tracking my cycle for future conception! I'm stupidly excited about trying this  - and wanted to know if anyone else has used it? Thanks


----------



## GarciaL72 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes - really like it. Its very streamlined and I like that its really clear about the methodology. I started using the cyclebeads app around New Years. There are other FAM apps out there and a lot seem to use the symptothermal method.or BBT. I like that with the cyclebeads app you just put in your period and it automatically determines your fertile days without having to go through the temp and mucous stuff. You also get a notification when you're on a fertile day or when you're likely to get your period so its proactive and doesn't rely on your opening and checking the app. You do have to have cycles in a certain range to use the app and then it calculates your fertile days based on a fixed window. I know some people prefer to have the days more individualized and want to track the fertility symptoms but I really prefer this. It takes all the guessing out of the equation.

I also looked at a few other apps that seem to be calendar based but the ones I downloaded were really buggy and very unclear about the methodology they were using so I didn't trust them.. So far this one seems to work well and I haven't had any problems since I started using it a few months ago.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I wouldn't rely on that type of method because the day you ovulate changes from cycle to cycle. Anything from stress to illness to even travel can delay ovulation by a week or more. A thermometer in my mouth and paying attention to my CM isn't difficult to do and much more reliable.


----------



## GreenMamacita (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Garcial L & Lactating Girl, Thanks for your replies!

Garcia, thanks for sharing your experience with the app. Lactating, that's cool you use a different method. Thanks for sharing. It looks like iCyclebeads factors that in - there are about 11 days you could be fertile I'm guessing because you ovulate on different days each month & they're making sure you're covered.

p.s. Lactating, thanks to your suggestion, I just did some more research on the effectiveness. The app says it's over 95% reliable, there are links to studies & results posted online, which is reassuring. I feel pretty good about the 95%. thanks again!


----------

